# Meeting and Show



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The SAN DIEGO METRO PC will be meeting on SAT. AUGUST 6, 2011 12:00 p.m.-4:00p.m. Meeting location Linda Vista Rec. Ctr. 7064 Levant st. San Diego, Ca. 92113 There will be a small show after a short meeting hope to see you all there. * GEORGE


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok I'm going to try to make this one!!!!


----------



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

George, Do you known what kinds of pigeon will be shown?
Huy


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi George. Thanks for the post. What breed will be shown if you happen to know?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

JT said:


> Hi George. Thanks for the post. What breed will be shown if you happen to know?


*This is a small show we are never sure what some people will bring. We have had , ITALIAN OWLS, SADDLE HOMERS, FAN TAILS, TRUMPETERS, AMERICANS SHOW RACERS, RACING HOMERS, CHINESE OWLS, JACOBINS these are birds that have been shown in the passed there are others that I just can't rember. As I said it is a small show maybe between 80 -100 birds*GEORGE


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi George. I think I can show up for a little bit. Hopefully Pip and others can make it as well. 

Cheers.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Just want to remind you all that the meeting is this Sat. 2, APRIL 2011*GEORGE


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Sorry George, I can't make it today. Visiting my inlaws instead


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I would recommend everyone to go to this show! Small shows is where you meet people, learn things, see birds in great detail! At larger shows its always hard to get a hold of someone or get help.


----------

